# Bikepark Idarkopf



## saimen1975 (9. September 2014)

Servus Leute,
hat jemand Neuigkeiten von "Projekt Bikepark Idarkopf" ?
Oder ist das Projekt schon wieder gestorben bevor es los ging?
Hab extra einen neuen Thread eröffnet, da der letzte in der falschen Region stand.

..................ich habe auch schon gehört das sie "Die Skihalle" wieder bauen wollen 

So Long


----------



## Ternhard (15. September 2014)

Würde mich auch brennend interessieren! War am Wochenende vor Ort (Stipshausen), aber die nicht-bikenden Locals wussten auch nichts neues zu berichten. Von der Skihalle war zum Glück keine Rede... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Super_V-Pilot (17. September 2014)

Ternhard schrieb:


> Würde mich auch brennend interessieren! War am Wochenende vor Ort (Stipshausen), aber die nicht-bikenden Locals wussten auch nichts neues zu berichten. Von der Skihalle war zum Glück keine Rede... ;-)


Tja, da waren die bikenden Locals gerade im Sattel 

Gut Ding braucht Zeit. Es waren Wahlen und dann Sommerpause. Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass im Herbst wieder Neuigkeiten zu lesen sein werden.

Beste Grüsse vom Idarkopf


----------



## Ternhard (20. September 2014)

Wie ich gerade erfahren habe, scheint am Idarkopf aber noch ein ganz anderes Szenario möglich, das ein Aus für das Projekt "Bikepark" bedeuten könnte: Windräder!

http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/region/...rkopf-nicht-ausgeschlossen-_arid,1148163.html


----------



## Keepiru (21. September 2014)

Ternhard schrieb:


> Wie ich gerade erfahren habe, scheint am Idarkopf aber noch ein ganz anderes Szenario möglich, das ein Aus für das Projekt "Bikepark" bedeuten könnte: Windräder!



Ich sehe nicht wie das Eine das Andere ausschliessen soll....?


----------



## saimen1975 (21. September 2014)

Waren heute wieder in Stromberg. Dort würde es auch nicht stören wenn rechts und links neben der Strecke Energie erzeugt wird. Um die Pfosten kommen wir rum.Ich vermute nur das die Windradbetreiber großzügig Land erwerben.........aber soweit ist es ja zu Glück noch nicht.


----------



## Ternhard (22. September 2014)

saimen1975 schrieb:


> ...Um die Pfosten kommen wir rum.Ich vermute nur das die Windradbetreiber großzügig Land erwerben.........aber soweit ist es ja zu Glück noch nicht.



Genau das hatte ich bei meinem Post im Hinterkopf...


----------



## saimen1975 (22. September 2014)

....ich hoffe nur das sie dort nicht einen Rotmilan finden. Dann ist es aus mit Windenergie und Biken.


----------



## Ternhard (11. Oktober 2014)

http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/region/...Draeger-ist-zuversichtlich-_arid,1218097.html

Heutiger Zeitungsbericht zur aktuellen Lage.


----------



## saimen1975 (11. Oktober 2014)

Hab den Artikel heute morgen schon inhaliert. Ich kann nur noch nicht sagen ob er mich froh oder eher skeptisch stimmt. Am Anfang stand ein bikepark zur Debatte, jetzt lesen wir von einem Sporthotel. Wenn es klappt haben wir bestimmt was geiles vor der Tür. Wenn nicht............passt es zu unserer Region. Falls es zu diesem Thema eine Info Veranstaltungen gibt bitte hier bekannt geben. Nice Weekend


----------



## Super_V-Pilot (11. Oktober 2014)

saimen1975 schrieb:


> Hab den Artikel heute morgen schon inhaliert. Ich kann nur noch nicht sagen ob er mich froh oder eher skeptisch stimmt. Am Anfang stand ein bikepark zur Debatte, jetzt lesen wir von einem Sporthotel. Wenn es klappt haben wir bestimmt was geiles vor der Tür. Wenn nicht............passt es zu unserer Region. Falls es zu diesem Thema eine Info Veranstaltungen gibt bitte hier bekannt geben. Nice Weekend




Tagesordungspunkt 6:
http://www.wittich.de/index.php?id=...=Verbandsgemeinde&tx_lw_pi2[uid]=118913685056


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saimen1975 (11. Oktober 2014)

Prima. Danke


----------



## saimen1975 (16. Oktober 2014)

Bike-Konzept soll ausgefeilt werden.
VG-Rat Absichtserklärung verabschiedet.
Es gebe tolle Beispiele, wie entsprechende Parks und Strecken für Mountainbiker erheblich zur touristischen Wertschöpfung beigetragen hätten. Bürgermeister Georg Dräger ließ in der jüngsten Sitzung des Verbandsgemeinderates keinen Zweifel daran, dass er das Projekt „Mountainbikestrecken in der Region“ über Kreisgrenzen hinaus mit einem Schwerpunkt „Mountainbikepark Idarkopf“ (die NZ berichtete) für eine große Chance hält, die man vor dem Hintergrund der Nationalparkkulisse beim Schopf packen muss. Die Fakten liegen auf der Hand: Seit mehreren Jahren besteht keine Möglichkeit mehr, das Wintersportgebiet Idarkopf zu betreiben. Daher wird seitens der Verwaltung seit zwei Jahren intensiv über eine Ganzjahresnutzung dieses Gebietes nachgedacht, die bei entsprechenden klimatischen Verhältnissen auch den Wintersport zulässt.Auf Vorschlag der Verwaltung stellte die Eigentümergemeinschaft Viergemeindewald Anfang 2013 einen Geldbetrag zur Verfügung, um von Diddie Schneider – „einer Institution für den Bau von Mountainbikestrecken“, wie Dräger betont – eine Machbarkeitsstudie für einen Bikepark Idarkopf erstellen zu lassen.In der Studie kam Schneider zu dem Ergebnis, dass der Idarkopf hervorragend für so ein Projekt geeignet ist. Durch NZ-Berichte und intensive Gespräche wurde in der regionalen Biker-Szene sehr großes Interesse geweckt, sagt Dräger. Das Thema wurde bei zwei Behördenterminen positiv bewertet und diskutiert. Auch Vertreter der SGD Nord und Landrat Matthias Schneider sind mit im Boot. Zeitgleich begannen die regionalen Biker sich unter der Leitung von Friedhelm Götz und Johannes Jaenicke zu organisieren. Die Gespräche zwischen Dräger und dieser Gruppe wurden intensiviert. Ergebnis war, dass am 12. März 2014 zu einer Regionalveranstaltung im Namen des Landrates eingeladen wurde, der politische Vertreter von vier Landkreisen und zwölf Verbandsgemeinden aus den Ländern Saarland und Rheinland-Pfalz beiwohnten. Dräger ist voll des Lobes: „Die Mountainbiker stellten ein hervorragend ausgearbeitetes Streckenkonzept vor, vergleichbar dem Saar-Hunsrück-Steig und den Traumschleifen für Wanderer.“ Ein Schwerpunkt soll der Bikepark auf dem Idarkopf sein. Diese Diskussion mündet in einer Absichtserklärung, die von allen Beteiligten unterschrieben werden soll und somit den Auftrag an die Verwaltung darstellt, weitere Gespräche und Verhandlungen zu führen, gegebenenfalls bis zu einer Bauleitplanung für den Idarkopf. Zurzeit wird durch die Kreisverwaltung Birkenfeld eine Wirkungs- und Potenzialanalyse initiiert.Die Absichtserklärung wurde im Rhaunener VG-Rat bei zwei Enthaltungen auf den Weg gebracht – allerdings nicht ohne Diskussion. Manfred Klingel (SPD) erwartet einen „langen, steinigen Weg“ bis zur Umsetzung des Projekts. Aber: „Es braucht neben einer vernünftigen Planung diese ersten Schritte. Was dann kommt, werden wir sehen.“ Peter Ackermann (LUB) mahnte: „Ich stimme gern zu, aber das Ganze sollte am Idarkopf bloß nicht überdimensioniert werden.“ Klaus Hepp (CDU) wies darauf hin, dass „das, was hier geleistet wurde und wird, so eigentlich gar nicht möglich ist“. Er spielte damit auf die beeindruckende Zusammenarbeit der vielen beteiligten Kommunen an, die es sonst so eher nicht gebe. Die unmittelbar betroffene Gemeinde Stipshausen müsse umfassend informiert werden: „Und dabei gilt es, Themenbereiche wie Windkraft nicht mit dem Bike-Projekt zu vermischen und falsche Stimmungen zu vermeiden.“ Joachim Mix (FDP) hält das Projekt schlicht für eine „gute Sache“. Gert Dahlheimer (SPD) möchte die Konzeption „kritisch-konstruktiv“ begleitet wissen.Jürgen Fink (LUB) sprach sich für eine aus seiner Sicht differenziertere Betrachtungsweise aus: „Ein Bikepark am Idarkopf ist Funsport und hat nichts mit naturnahem Mountainbiken zu tun. Das sind zwei verschiedene Ansätze. Das sollte man den Leuten sagen.“ Dräger stellte klar: „Ohne die Gemeinde Stipshausen geht nichts. Sie hat die Planungshoheit für ihren Bereich. Die Gemeinde wird umfassend und ohne jeden Druck informiert.“


----------



## Mixmasteral76 (30. Juli 2015)

Jetzt geht's ans Eingemachte, nämlich ob das Land und die EU genug Gelder locker machen.
Hoffentlich wird das was!!
Ich wäre der Erste der sich eine Saisonkarte zulegt...


http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...-soll-umweltfreundlich-werden;art8137,4266505


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (30. Juli 2015)

Danke für das Update. Was schreibt der Volksfreund denn? Ich kann den Artikel nicht lesen (nicht angemeldet).


----------



## Mixmasteral76 (30. Juli 2015)

Auf dem Idarkopf könnte ein Mountainbike-Park entstehen. Die Strecke hat "Bike-Papst" Diddi Schneider bereits entworfen. Eine Entscheidung, ob und wann der Park tatsächlich kommt, wird frühestens für August erwartet.

Stipshausen. Rund 40 Bürger waren der Einladung der Ortsgemeinde gefolgt, um sich über das Vorhaben eines Mountainbike-(MTB)-Parks auf dem Idarkopf zu informieren. Die Idee, sich angesichts verändernder Klimabedingungen nicht allein auf die Reaktivierung des Wintersportbetriebes zu verlassen, ist schon vor ein paar Jahren entstanden.
So hat "Bike-Papst" Diddi Schneider, der seit rund 25 Jahren Strecken plant, schon mal eine Skizze für einen Bikepark am Idarkopf entworfen.
Im Oktober 2013 wurden weitere Initiativen mit eingebunden. Dazu gehört auch der inzwischen eröffnete Nationalpark Hunsrück-Hochwald. Dieser braucht Vorschläge, um gezielt Besucherströme zu lenken. So ist es ein Ansinnen, neben dem Bikepark die ganze Region mit einem Radwegenetz auszustatten.
Im März 2014 wurde ein entsprechendes Konzept vorgestellt, das von Bikern mitentwickelt wurde. Kurze Zeit später, im Mai 2014, kam Ecoparc-concepts, ein junges Start-up-Unternehmen am Umwelt-Campus Birkenfeld, mit ins Spiel: Jan Weiler und Nico Reuter haben ein Konzept entwickelt, das sie in Gesprächen mit dem Stipshausener Gemeinderat konkretisierten. Beide waren bei der Versammlung dabei, um den aktuellen Stand der Planungen zu präsentieren.


Für Reuter ist eine umweltverträgliche Lösung zentraler Bestandteil des Projekts. Das sieht der Gemeinderat von Stipshausen genauso. Man orientiere sich eher am Park Lac Blanc in den französischen Vogesen als an deutschen Bikeparks und wolle den weltweit ersten umweltzertifizierten Mountainbike-Park auf die Beine stellen. Auf dem Idarkopf sind mehrere Abfahrtpisten mit verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsstufen möglich.
Addiert komme man auf eine Gesamtstreckenlänge von 15 Kilometern. Fast alle Routen führen rechts und links der Piste auf maximal drei Meter breiten Trassen durch den angrenzenden Fichtenwald, schonen so das bestehende Ökosystem weitgehend. Ziel ist die ganzjährige Nutzung des Geländes mit den Schwerpunkten Panoramagastronomie unterhalb des Idarkopfes mit landschaftlich sinnvoll integrierter Architektur, Bikeverleih und -shop und Veranstaltungen wie Downhillrennen und im Winter, wenn Schnee liegt, auch Skibetrieb.
Integriert werden soll eine Akademie für Umwelt und Sport sowie ein Jugend- und Feriencamp mit Hochseilgarten. Reuter kann sich sehr gut eine Kooperation mit einem MTB-Hersteller vorstellen: "Der Park wäre ein hervorragendes Testcenter für Mountainbikes." Die Planer rechnen mit 15 000 Besuchern im Jahr, eine finanzstarke junge Zielgruppe, die als Übernachtungsgäste 700 000 Euro pro Jahr in der Region lasse und zusätzliche 40 000 Euro für Essen und Verpflegung ausgebe.



Die Stärken/Schwächen-Analyse ergibt laut Reuter viele Pluspunkte (Monopol in Südwest-Deutschland, gute Topografie und Panorama, anhaltender Trend, finanzstarke Zielgruppe), aber auch Schwächen: hohe Liftkosten und suboptimale Infrastruktur. Man rechnet mit Gesamtkosten in Höhe von 12 bis 15 Millionen Euro. Realisieren lasse sich das Projekt nur, wenn es zu einer mindestens 70-prozentigen Förderung komme.
Denkbar sei ein Zweckverband oder auch genossenschaftliche Modelle (Crowdfunding). Ob sich die Idee des Bikeparks umsetzen lässt, hängt allerdings nicht allein von der Förderhöhe und von der Suche nach Investoren ab. Das Areal liegt in der Kernzone des Naturparks Saar-Hunsrück. Ein Befreiungsantrag für die rund 20 Hektar große Fläche ist mittlerweile bei der SGD Nord gestellt worden.
Mit einer Entscheidung rechnet man frühestens im August. Ob denn der zu gründende Betrieb auch in Stipshausen seinen Sitz hätte und dort seine Gewerbesteuer entrichte, wollte ein Zuhörer wissen. Nico Reuter bejahte die Frage, das gehöre zur Philosophie von Ecoparc-concepts und werde auch bei den projektierten Solarparks so praktiziert. Auch im Bereich der Infrastruktur würden keine Kosten auf die Bürger zukommen. red


----------



## saimen1975 (30. Juli 2015)

Naaabend.
Wenn das genau so umgesetzt wird bin ich platt.
Die Kosten die Diddi Schneider bei der "Erstbegehung" in den Raum warf standen bei 500000 -750000 Euro und als Projektidee sollte Stromberg Pate stehen, jetzt lesen wir was von 12-15 Mio. Euro und der Pate ist Lac Blanc. .......................wenn sich da mal nicht übernommen wird.
Wenns klappt ziehe ich meinen Hut, lege meine Sonntags-Bike-Klamotten an und bin der zweite der sich eine Saisonkarte zulegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Super_V-Pilot (31. Juli 2015)

saimen1975 schrieb:


> Naaabend.
> Wenn das genau so umgesetzt wird bin ich platt.
> Die Kosten die Diddi Schneider bei der "Erstbegehung" in den Raum warf standen bei 500000 -750000 Euro und als Projektidee sollte Stromberg Pate stehen, jetzt lesen wir was von 12-15 Mio. Euro und der Pate ist Lac Blanc. .......................wenn sich da mal nicht übernommen wird.
> Wenns klappt ziehe ich meinen Hut, lege meine Sonntags-Bike-Klamotten an und bin der zweite der sich eine Saisonkarte zulegt.



Moin
Bei der ersten Planung von Diddi S. Ging es rein um die Strecke. Jetzt ist die Infrastruktur mit drin. Da spielt der Lift den größten Kostenblock. 

VG


----------



## 007ike (31. Juli 2015)

super! Jetzt sind die Kosten so hoch das es abgelnehnt werden kann. Oder soll es ein zweiter Nürburgring werden?
Drücke trotzdem weiter Daumen und hoffe still das es noch was wird.


----------



## Ternhard (6. August 2015)

Wer sich für Details zum Planungsstand interessiert, hier findet man einige Unterlagen:
http://www.vg-rhaunen.de/Tourismus-Freizeit/Planung-Bikeregion-Hunsrück-Hochwald


----------



## Mixmasteral76 (10. September 2015)

.....hat jemand von euch neue Infos zum Park ob er genehmigt wird???????


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Oktober 2015)

Neue Infos fänd ich auch gut.


----------



## Ternhard (31. März 2016)

Der Bikepark wurde von der Aufsichtsbehörde SGD Nord genehmigt, wie man heute der Presse entnehmen konnte: http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/region/...ikepark-Idarkopf-liegt-vor-_arid,1463936.html (leider nur mit Abonnement zu lesen)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. März 2016)




----------



## Mixmasteral76 (31. März 2016)

Super Sache!
Wann soll der Park fertig sein?????
Hab leider kein Abo der Rhein Zeitung


----------



## Super_V-Pilot (31. März 2016)

Danke an Alle, die daran gearbeitet haben und an Alle, die die Daumen ganz fest gedrückt haben. 
Ich hoffe, dass es jetzt schnell in die Umsetzung geht. 

Gruesse aus der neuen Bike-Park-Region

PS: am 09. und 10. April findet unser CTF statt.
https://www.facebook.com/events/1546756515624570/


----------



## schmitr3 (1. April 2016)

http://www.swr.de/landesschau-aktue...1672/did=17197740/nid=1672/1cssx22/index.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (1. April 2016)




----------



## ecoparc (14. Dezember 2016)

Aktuelle Infos zum Bikepark Idarkopf gibt es auf der Facebookseite von ecoparc concepts:

https://www.facebook.com/ecoparcconcepts/ 

Beste Grüße


----------



## saimen1975 (30. August 2017)

*Bikepark Idarkopf: Baurecht im Frühjahr?*

*Großprojekt *Gemeinderat leitet Verfahren zur Aufstellung des vorhabenbezogenen Bebauungsplanes ohne Gegenstimme ein

Von unserem Mitarbeiter Hermann Mosel



*Kreis Birkenfeld. *Der nächste Schritt in Richtung Bikepark Idarkopf ist getan: Am Montagabend hat der Ortsgemeinderat Stipshausen einstimmig das „Verfahren zur Aufstellung des vorhabenbezogenen Bebauungsplanes Bike- und Naturerlebnispark Idarkopf“, wie es im Amtsdeutsch heißt, eingeleitet. Auf diesen Tagesordnungspunkt hatte der Ortsgemeinderat lange hingearbeitet, er sollte ursprünglich bereits im Frühjahr beraten werden, wurde dann aber geschoben, weil aus Sicht der Gemeinde nicht alle Voraussetzungen erfüllt waren.

Wie Ortsbürgermeister Frank Marx in der Sitzung vor rund zwei Dutzend Zuhörern noch einmal betonte, hatte der Rat von Anbeginn der Diskussion um den Bikepark gefordert, dass vor dem Aufstellungsbeschluss die notwendigen Rahmenbedingungen geschaffen worden sein müssen. So sollte die Finanzierung gesichert und die äußere Erschließung mit Wasser, Abwasser und Strom gewährleistet sein. Weitere Vorgabe: Die Gemeinde müsse in irgendeiner Weise von dem Vorhaben profitieren. Und letztlich müsse ein Erbbaupachtvertrag verbindlich vorliegen. Dieser Pachtvertrag, der dem Projektierer erst den Zugriff auf die Waldfläche im Eigentum des Viergemeindewaldes ermöglicht, wurde vorige Woche unterzeichnet. Damit war für den Ortsgemeinderat die letzte Hürde genommen.

Entwickler Nico Reuter (Oberkirchen) von Ecoparc Concepts stellte noch einmal den aktuellen Sach- und Planungsstand vor. Auf einer Leinwand wurden die verschiedenen Trails und der Lift dargestellt, der zunächst als Einzel- und in einer zweiten Ausbauphase als Doppellift betrieben werden soll. Des Weiteren sind Flächen für Gastronomie und Veranstaltungen vorgesehen. Reuter betonte, das freie Waldbetretungsrecht werde nicht angetastet. Auch die forstliche Nutzung werde nicht eingeschränkt, allenfalls auf 5 bis 8 Hektar von insgesamt 88 Hektar Wald wird man verzichten müssen. Einzige Einschränkung während der Öffnungszeiten des Parks sind Schranken, die an den Waldwegen aufgestellt werden, damit es nicht zu Kollisionen mit Holzrückemaschinen oder anderen Fahrzeugen kommt.

*Leidiges Thema Quellen abgehakt*

Bürgermeister Georg Dräger bestätigte, dass die Verbandsgemeinde die äußere Erschließung des Parks in Angriff nehmen und auch umgehend den Flächennutzungsplan anpassen werde. Ortsbürgermeister Marx unterbrach zweimal kurz die Sitzung, um Fragen aus der Bürgerschaft zuzulassen. Die Frage, wann gebaut wird, konnten weder Reuter noch Hugo Kern vom Planungsbüro Kernplan exakt beantworten, weil man ja nicht voraussehen könne, welche Ergebnisse das Beteiligungsverfahren bringe. Ziel sei es nach wie vor, den Park im Sommer 2018 zu eröffnen. Die Frage, woran das Projekt noch scheitern könne, beantwortete Marx dahin gehend, dass aus Sicht der Gemeinde der Bikepark realisierbar ist, „sonst würden wir nicht hier sitzen“. Kern war hinsichtlich des Beteiligungsverfahrens etwas vorsichtiger. Letztlich meinte aber auch er, dass „dieses anspruchsvolle Projekt sehr gut vorbereitet“ ist: „Wenn alles gut läuft, haben wir in einem halben Jahr Baurecht.“ Kern lobte den Gemeinderat für die sorgsame und umsichtige Vorgehensweise: „Der Rat hat alles richtig gemacht. Alles, was uns Sorgen bereiten könnte, ist weitgehend abgearbeitet.“

Eine Einschätzung, die auch Reuter teilt: Lediglich die jüngste Diskussion um die Quellen und die Wasserschutzgebiete wäre aus seiner Sicht vermeidbar gewesen. Hier habe es eine „unglückliche Verquickung mit dem Bikepark“ auf einer Sitzung des Verbandsgemeinderates im Mai gegeben. Aber dieses Thema, so Marx, ist mittlerweile geklärt. Die Aufgabe der Quellen mit dem Bikeprojekt zu verbinden, sei ein Fehler gewesen, was Bürgermeister Dräger bestätigte. Die Gemeindevertretung werde nicht weiter auf der Nutzung der Quellen zur Trinkwassergewinnung bestehen, „allerdings muss der Erhalt der Quellen gesichert sein“, unterstrich Marx. Auch hierüber gibt es einen Beschluss, der eine Woche zuvor vom Stipshausener Gemeinderat gefasst wurde. Überlegungen gibt es bereits viele: So könnten die Quellen Feuchtgebiete speisen, als Brandreserve dienen oder einer touristischen Nutzung zugeführt werden. Die jetzigen Planungen zum Bikepark müssen so angelegt sein, dass man im Bedarfsfall, in ferner Zukunft, ohne Probleme wieder auf diese Quellen zugreifen kann, unterstrich der Gemeindechef. Nachdem alle Fragen- und Themenbereiche rund um den Bikepark beleuchtet waren, kam der Rat zur Beschlussfassung. Einstimmig stimmte das Gremium dafür, den Aufstellungsbeschluss zum vorhabenbezogenen Bebauungsplan einzuleiten, den Entwurf zu billigen, die Öffentlichkeit sowie die Behörden und sonstigen Träger öffentlicher Belange sowie die Nachbargemeinden frühzeitig zu beteiligen.

*Nächster Schritt wird vorbereitet*

Entwickler Hugo Kern erläuterte, dass nach der ersten Stufe der Beteiligung alle Eingaben abgearbeitet werden müssen. Erst wenn alle Bedenken ausgeräumt sind, könne mit dem Investor ein sogenannter Durchführungsvertrag abgeschlossen werden. Dort wird dann etwa geregelt, bis wann die Realisierung zu erfolgen hat. Hält sich der Investor nicht an die vereinbarten Vorgaben, kann das Baurecht wieder erlöschen. Davon geht in Stipshausen allerdings niemand aus, der Beschluss des Rates wurde von den Anwesenden mit Applaus quittiert.

Quelle: Nahe Zeitung vom Mittwoch, 30. August 2017, Seite 11


----------

